# Offre Noël Fnac Adhérents! Alu 12 seulement



## Kittynui (12 Novembre 2003)

Salut à tous, je viens de reçevoir le guide cadeau fnac avec les remises spéciales adhérent pour Noël.
Seul Mac en vue:
Un powerbook 12' superdrive 1ghz/512 mo/80go pour 2163 au lieu de 2403  soit 240  de remise!!!!

Ouf heureusement que je j'ai eu mes 15% de remise étudiant à l'AE, je me serais mordue les doigts sinon! Pour le même prix (2170) j'ai eu l'airport extreme en plus!


----------



## Balooners (12 Novembre 2003)

Ca va, je l'ai payé 1950 


----------



## qslprod (12 Novembre 2003)

hello kittynui,

bon et bien là je suis dégouté... franchement ils abusent à la fnac. Ils avaient déjà fait une offre adhérent sur l'alu  12 (ancien modéle) et alors rien pour le lancement du 15" ? Ca aurait permis de fair oublier le mois d'attente de ma commande sachant que je l'ai toujours pas cet alu.

J'ai pas de news de la fnac à ce jour. J'aimerais bien avoir une réduc quand meme.

Croyez vous que se soit possible (hormis les 6% adhérent qui de toute façon raméne le prix de l'alu au prix des autres revendeurs, donc pas une vraie remise, juste un alignement de prix....

snif


----------



## Kittynui (12 Novembre 2003)

qslprod, 

A mon avis, s'ils font une remise adhérents sur le 12 pouces, c'est pour écouler leur stock, car vu la concurrence qui est arrivée avec l'ibook G4, ça aurait été difficile sans la remise!
Donc ils ont commandé des alubook super boostés, et ils gagnent plus dessus qu'en vendant un ibook?
Quant aux 15", je pense qu'ils ne savent pas encore quand-est-ce qu'ils en auront en stock et se serait une grave erreur commerciale de le mettre dans le catalogue alors qu'il n'est pas dispo! En plus, ils savent très bien que dès que le 15" sera sorti, ils n'auront pas de problème pour le vendre (contrairement aux 12" comme j'ai dit à cause de l'ibook G4), donc pas intéressant pour eux de faire remise.
Autrement, si tu as encore espoir tu peux attendre les offres de décembre pour les adhérents dans le magazine contact... mais bon, faut pas trop espérer non plus.

Je te réponds par MP


----------



## Clockover (13 Novembre 2003)

A ce petit jeux je dois gagner avec le miens acheter 1325


----------



## Kittynui (13 Novembre 2003)

Clockover a dit:
			
		

> A ce petit jeux je dois gagner avec le miens acheter 1325



Pfff, ouais mais le tiens est-ce qu'il y a toutes les options que j'ai????  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Enfin, pas cher quand même le tien!


----------



## qslprod (13 Novembre 2003)

Hello ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Confirmation aujourd'hui, (de la part du commercial Apple de marégion)qu'il n'y aura pas d'offre sur le 15 ou le 17" pour noel.... juste le 12" donc.

Dommage qu'il n'y ait meme pas de pack avec une reduc sur la borne airport. 

A++ 
qslprod


----------



## powerbook867 (14 Novembre 2003)

C'est bien dommage,je voulais acheter un alu17...


----------



## mxmac (17 Novembre 2003)

en tous cas je trouve bien pratique de ne pas galérer a attendre 3 mois un ordi qui a des taches sur l'écran au bout de trois semaine qui grince et qui s'éteind quand il veut ! j'ai mon tit 12" promo fnac et franchement une semaine pour l'avoir c'est top !

Le 15" ???? quand il sera G5, 5 centimétres de diagonale pour 1000 euros pas glop

l'ibook ? pour qui continu a graver des cds c'est cool mais pour idvd, et la possibilité de faire des archives de 4,7 giga par galettes ! y'a pas photo, 1000 euros de plus ? oui mais il est telement plus beau l'alu ! je m'éclate......


----------



## bertouille (29 Novembre 2003)

Je suis assez d'accord sur l'histoire de l'écoulement des stocks. L'autre possibilité c'est une baisse des prix des PowerBooks en janvier. En effet, la dernière fois que je les ai vus faire ça (en juillet 2002 sur des iBooks), c'était juste avant qu'Apple mette à jour ses prix européens sur le cours de l'euro. 
Et là, le powerbook 12" est relativement le moins bon marché (par rapport aux iBooks et au 15") puisqu'il est à 2152 $ aux Etats-Unis (avec une TVA de 19.6) et à 2151 euros en France, alors que l'euro vaut 1.20$. 
Ceci dit, au pire, ça fait quand même du 10% de réduc, ce qui devrait correspondre à la baisse de janvier. De mon côté, je vais accumuler encore un peu de sous et l'acheter en janvier, avec l'Airport Extreme.


----------



## nantucket (29 Novembre 2003)

Comparez un peu les prix Français avec les prix Suisses et vous comprendrez ENFIN que le problème n'est pas seulement dû au cours du Dollars mais surtout à la TVA qui est exhobitante en France.

Braillez sur votre gouvernement au lieu de brailler sur les taux de change !!!


----------



## bertouille (1 Décembre 2003)

tout à fait d'accord avec toi : ils devraient baisser la TVA et augmenter l'impôt sur le revenu. Ce serait beaucoup plus égalitaire que leur politique fiscale actuelle.


----------



## melaure (1 Décembre 2003)

bertouille a dit:
			
		

> tout à fait d'accord avec toi : ils devraient baisser la TVA et augmenter l'impôt sur le revenu. Ce serait beaucoup plus égalitaire que leur politique fiscale actuelle.



Ca ne servira à rien tant que l'Etat ne maitrisera pas ses dépenses et ne responsabilisera pas ses employés ...

Pour en revenir au prix des Macs, c'est surtout qu'ils ne sont pas en adéquation avec nos salaires (ou assédics pour certains 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## powerbook867 (2 Décembre 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> Ca ne servira à rien tant que l'Etat ne maitrisera pas ses dépenses et ne responsabilisera pas ses employés ...
> 
> Pour en revenir au prix des Macs, c'est surtout qu'ils ne sont pas en adéquation avec nos salaires (ou assédics pour certains
> 
> ...



Avoir un powerbook et etre aux assedic, c'est au moins une solde
de ministre....!


----------



## mxmac (8 Décembre 2003)

non, faut etre econome !


----------



## powerbook867 (9 Décembre 2003)

mxmac a dit:
			
		

> non, faut etre econome !



Et même radin...


----------



## dudusiong (12 Décembre 2003)

Kittynui a dit:
			
		

> Salut à tous, je viens de reçevoir le guide cadeau fnac avec les remises spéciales adhérent pour Noël.
> Seul Mac en vue:
> Un powerbook 12' superdrive 1ghz/512 mo/80go pour 2163 au lieu de 2403  soit 240  de remise!!!!
> ...



Je viens d'acheter un PowerBook 12" "Spécial Fnac", avec ses 80 Go de DD et 512Mo de Ram  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Le prix est maintenant de 2133 Euro, soit 270 Euro de remise. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Surprise à l'installation, il n'est pas livré avec Panther mais seulement avec Jaguar (10.2.7). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bizarre, Panther est pourtant sorti il y a 1 mois et demi !

Je vais devoir payer une mise à jour, c'est pas cool.


----------



## vincmyl (12 Décembre 2003)

C'est pas normal, normalement il aurait du etre livré avec Panther


----------



## dudusiong (12 Décembre 2003)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas normal, normalement il aurait du etre livré avec Panther



Oui, je trouve pas ça normal.
J'en déduis que le portable serait sorti de la chaine de fabrication avant le 25 octobre...


----------



## vincmyl (12 Décembre 2003)

Demande à avoir Panther gratuitement


----------



## macinside (12 Décembre 2003)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Demande à avoir Panther gratuitement



il l'aura a 30 euros


----------

